

The Best Book Reviews Money Can Buy - kawera
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/best-book-reviews-money-buy-131408538.html?page=all

======
tokenadult
Previously submitted with the canonical URL from the original source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4434870>

~~~
kawera
Oh, sorry, I didn't note that.

